# starting programming



## thaynes13 (Mar 5, 2001)

I'm looking for a programming language to learn. I know simple HTML but I'm looking to learn something a little more advanced. I don't really have anything specific I wish to accomplish; I'm just looking to expand my skills on the computer. Unfortunately, the computer I will be using doesn't have internet so I can't do any programming as in making websites, etc. So I'm looking for something offline. Also, I don't know anything about the software one needs for C++ or anything so if someone can advise me on that, too, I'd appreciate it. Also what book would you suggest?

What would you guys recommend?

Tom


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

______________________________________________
Free programming stuff (compilers, tutorials, etc.):

http://www.freebyte.com/programming/

Cheers, Mac


----------



## thaynes13 (Mar 5, 2001)

Well thanks for that but I really don't know where to start. What language would you recommend learning? Which has the most benefits? And how should I get started? Also, I can't download anything because this is not the computer I'll be programming on; I'll have to buy some software I think.

Any suggestions?

Tom


----------



## newkidtopc (Jul 24, 2002)

Hi thaynes13
i am also a student.we have programming languages in our syallabus right from basic to c,c++ etc.right now i am doing c++.
i am not an expert though 
i dont know what programming language to recommend.
i think you could start with.it is quite popular language and quite powerful.it is what we call procedure oriented language.i think you could grasp it easily.i dont know whether it is as widely used today.
at a higher level of object oriented programming there are two prominent languages java and c++.c++ is quite easy to use and you can find a lot of similarity in the syntax of c and c++.
java is used for both application development and on the internet(applets).it is more powerful than c++ according to me.
you can find a lot of free tutorials for java and c++ on the net
(oops forgot you dont have internet )
there are lot of reference books also

hope this helps
cheers


----------



## thaynes13 (Mar 5, 2001)

So I guess Java and C++ are the two I'm thinking about. Are there any others? Do I need to buy software to read the code? Or software to input the code? I guess an internet browser can read Java but I don't have internet so that won't work.

What should I do?

Tom


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I would learn B.A.S.I.C. first. Then learn how to do batch file programming, XHTML1.1 and Javasciript (which you can still do offline), then some Visual Basic Scripting, then Java and C/c++ plus whatever else you want.

Even learning TI Graphing Calculator BASIC will help.

(generally) Once you know one programming lanquage the others aren't that hard.

just my opinion.

a good basic program (like old tandy basic) you could use

http://www.rahul.net/rhn/cbas.page.html

an example program

10 for x=1 to 99999 step 1
30 print x
40 next x

then you would type RUN of course and it will count to 999999 by 1s until you stop it or it's done.

old school stuff, but it helps to learn the basics


----------



## thaynes13 (Mar 5, 2001)

Yeah I know a lot of basic and I have a graphing calculator which I can program pretty well. I won't be able to download basic off the internet though because I don't have internet on my computer. Just on this one. Is there a software package I can get? Or would you suggest I start on visual basic? I've heard of that and it actually sounds like a good place to start. What exactly is it?

Tom


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I strongly recommend *Visual Basic*. Its *simple and powerful*. There are very few things in Windows that cannot be done in VB.

It also has *OOP* (Object Oriented Programming), ala C++ and Java, concepts incroporated within it.

I strongly recommended that you learn something as simple as VB before venturing into C++ or Java.

For learning VB concepts, I have used MSDN (on-line help), some websites (articles, forums and newsletters) and following books.

- Visual Basic 6 in 21 days
- More Visual Basic 6 in 21 days
- Visual Basic 6 How To
- Visual Basic 6 Database How To

If you can master all the concepts given in these books, I think you would be an excellent VB programmer!!


----------



## DJ [email protected] (Aug 8, 2001)

It's all fine and dandy to tell someone that Visual Basic is easy but it is alos Microsoft which makes it very expensive. And the version that come on the front of books are very limited and dodgy.

Thaynes: It all depends on what you want to end up being able to do. I currently know a lot of Visual Basic, a little C/C++, a lot of HTML and a lot of PHP and SQL.

You mentioned that you know a little HTML, do you want to expand on this and learn to create dynamic web applications? If that's the case, then go PHP. If you want to make a program that you run from an EXE file, then I suggest C/C++. It alos depends on how much time you have to put into this learning. You can't just go buy a book, read it, and then sit down and write this amazing block of code, all in the space of 2 hours. You have to put time and effort into not just understanding that, if i type this, my application will do that. It really help to know, not what the end result will be, but how it gets to the end result.

I'm sure I just scared you by making it sounds all harsh and mean, but it's actually a lot of fun to learn how to do something, and then see your finished result actually *work*


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

DJ [email protected]:
Well the criteria here is not the cost but what one can easily learn. Learning C directly is like learning how to swim directly in deep sea. I myself have been a C programmer and know how many details you need to take care of before you can even make a simplest of calculator.

It is always better for a newbie to learn something thats not very complicated. There are a few working editions of VB that are free. If programming concepts are learnt using friendlier environment, it is better. Switching over to something like C/C++/Java should be the next step and thats what I actually recommended. You can't climb a mountain if you don't even know how to walk!!

thaynes13:
I still strongly recommend that you start with VB. Have a very clear idea of programming concepts and then switcj over to something fancy, more powerful and far more complicated as C/C++/Java. You are the best judge of what ultimately you intend to do. If VB is only the stepping stone, you don't need to go too deep. But if it is final destination, it needs quite an effort.

Don't forget, VB is one of the most popular languages (I hope I can it a language) for programming in recent times.


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

This question is asked all the time, do a search to find more information


----------



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

tyhanes13:
I also highly suggest Visual Basic, it is a very good starter; in fact ,that was my first language. Once you get in pretty deep, say 1 1/2 years of working with it, with at least 5 or 6 working programs that actually do something (I had to take more than one stab at that ), then advance to a tougher language. I'm starting in C/C++, and it seems to be a good step up from VB. But also you must remember not to abandon languages that you have learned and stopped using, people still use BASIC, for example.

I started out with 'Visual Basic 6 Weekend Crash Course', and thoiugh it had quite a few errors, it was a big help, and for a while, a good reference until I got some SAMS books. 

Let us know what you finally decide, and perhaps we can help you.


----------



## newkidtopc (Jul 24, 2002)

Hi thynes13
so what have u decided?
no reply for long time so just thought would check on u.


----------



## thaynes13 (Mar 5, 2001)

Do I need to get any sort of software to read the Visual Basic code? Or any software to input it? I don't have internet on the computer I would be coding on so I can't download anything. Is it sold in shops? Or would it come with the book I got?

tom


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

You need Visual Studio to learn and program VB. I feel it quite expensive. It will be available in local software shops or try Micro$oft site.

If you just want to learn basic concepts and then switch over to something else, try to search for a *free working edition of VB*. I have a free working edition of VB on a CD. But I don't know from where to download. Again for this try Micro$oft web-site. Also try out a local book store. The working edition must be coming free with some book.

But have you considered learning .NET?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I just wanted to add that the versions of languages/compilers that come with a book are often pretty limited, so make sure you are getting a full version.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

You will surely get only a limited version for free!! For a fill version, you will have to pay a hefty sum to Micro$oft!!


----------

